# remettre en question



## Martidi

Moderator note: multiple threads merged to create this one.
Plusieurs discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.

Bonjour,
Comment traduiriez vous " remettre en question" dans le contexte suivant:

Les résultats de cette étude ne remettent pas en question l'utilité des fonds de placement

Est que "put in question" est correct ou y a-t-il une meilleure façon de traduire? Merci

Hi,

Is the use of "put in question" correct in this sentence?

The results of this study do not "put in question" the usefullness of funds (in finance)

Is there a more accurate translation??? Thanks


----------



## judkinsc

"put back into question" if you want the sense of '"re" in there.


----------



## Aupick

Personally, I don't like 'put in question' at all here. I think I would say 'call into question' or 'cast doubt on'


----------



## Martidi

Thanks to both of you. I don't think as well that "put in question" sounds good but the student (not native english speaker neither) who wrote it argued that was right... Anyway thanks for the quick answer and have a good day!!


----------



## couris

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment on dit en anglais "remettre en question", comme il est utilise ici par exemple: Doit-on remettre en question notre façon d'aménager la forêt boréale canadienne ?


----------



## paulvial

i could suggest :
should we revisit / rethink  the way we manage the northern canadian forest ?


----------



## couris

Ok Merci, et si je veux l'utiliser plus tard dans une autre phrase, comment je dis?
"Il remettait en question toutes ses actions, comme s'elles n'avaient plus leurs raisons d'etre"


----------



## paulvial

couris said:
			
		

> "Il remettait en question toutes ses actions, comme s'elles n'avaient plus leurs raisons d'etre"


in this case it's a bit different 
i would go for 
he was questioning/challenging  his actions, as if they had no "raison d'être"  (i have heard English people borrowing the french expression for that )


----------



## Ludito

I know this thread is old, but I didn't want to create a new one.

Despite the interesting replies to this topic, I am still unsure about the translation of:

_Remettre en question les préjugés et stéréotypes les plus courants._

I thought about -rethink- but then after checking all these possibilities I started to doubt.
Can a native speaker help me please?


----------



## carolineR

why don't you simply use the verb question which actually means remettre enquestion ?
to question the most commonplace prejudice & stereotype


----------



## Ludito

I was thinking of that too. Just got too confused by all these different translations. -thanks-


----------



## TiTia_43

"Il se leva sans prendre le temps de remettre en question les décisions de la veille."

"He got up without taking time to  ... the decisions made the day before."

Can someone help for this translation ?
I don't know how translate "remettre en question " ...


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, peut-être "to question the decisions" ?


----------



## karpov

Nius devons remettre en question les habitudes acquises

My trial, "We must disrupt with the established habits" (not very proud of it )


----------



## Quaeitur

We must put established habits in perspective ?

We must question our usual habits/practices?

We must have a good look at ...


----------



## Fiso

Bonjour
comment traduire remettre en question dans : ce problème technique remet en question le developpement de ce logiciel ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Keith Bradford

Throws doubts on, raises difficulties for...


----------



## Wunibald

There is no obvious translation for this very useful French phrase (and _*se *remettre en question_ is even more problematic).
In your example, the best would probably be _calls into question..._


----------



## Wadjet

Je crois que *questions* devrait être approprié :

This technical problem questions this program's development.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Wadjet said:


> Je crois que *questions* devrait être approprié :
> 
> This technical problem questions this program's development.


 
No, I don't think so.  It's the people who are going to question the development, the problem raises the question, or throws it into question...


----------



## Candyyy

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin d'aide ... pourriez-vous me dire si ma traduction est correcte ???: 
_Bien que la validité et la fidélité de ces tests ne soient pas remise en question, il est ainsi difficile de comparer les résultats des études. _
==> Although the validity and the fidelity of these tests are not reappraised, it is thus difficult to compare the outcomes of these studies.

Quelle est la meilleure expression pour "remettre en question" un point de vue ?

Merci d'avance 

Candyyy


----------



## August2008

Hi Candyyy, 

I'm not native speaker but I know "to question something" (see http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/question). 
A native speaker should confirm that it would suit your sentence. 

My proposition: _Although the validity and fidelity of the tests *are not questionned* (or *are not called into question*) ..._


----------



## lizlyons

Just use "to question", no need for "call into", and "put into" is simply not used.


----------



## dug

Bonjour, Hello,
I would like to say
"Cette modification ne remet pas en question les performances du système".
Is
"This modification does not reassess the system performances"
correct?
Thank you,
Louis


----------



## Novanas

I think what I'd say here is, "This modification will not in any way affect the performance of the system."

Remettre en question = call into question, put a question mark over.  But I think in this context, "will not affect" is justified.

For "reassess" my dictionary gives, "réexaminer", "réviser la cote de", and "réévaluer".  So I don't think "reassess" fits in this sentence.


----------



## adjoli

I want translate :

- Doit on remettre en question le nucéaire?

I propose : Should be Nuclear power put in jeopardy ? / or / Should be Nuclear power questionned?
But maybe the both of them are wrong ^^'


----------



## Glasguensis

Yes, both of them are wrong.

Should nuclear power (again) be brought into question?


----------



## adjoli

Glasguensis said:


> Yes, both of them are wrong.
> 
> Should nuclear power (again) be brought into question?


 
Thanks a lot Glasguensis


----------



## ratonlaveur

to be brought into question doesn't make sense and sounds rather clumsy in English.

How about:
to call into question

Or should we reconsider/rethink nuclear power?


----------



## FredMoreau

Could someone please explain to me the difference between: 

"remettre en question" 

and 

"mettre en question" ?

Par exemple, quelle est la différence entre:

Elle remet en question la validité du rapport 

vs

Elle met en question la validité du rapport.

Comment traduire ces phrases en anglais?


----------



## carolineR

pas de différence réelle dans l'emploi des 2, qui me semblent exactement synonymes : voir ici


----------

